# Rec. Ham rolls



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2005)

One nice thing about these is they can be made ahead and frozen..Also they can be served on a thin slice of baguette or a small cracker or even with a toothpick..These are part of our Christmas eve buffet.
1-8oz. cream cheese, soft
2-tab. mayo
1-.Tab. chopped chives of finely minced green and white onion
1-Tab. of either sweet or dill pickle, or chopped spanish stuffed olives
1-tea. worcestershire
3-4 dashes Tabasco
1/4-tea. dry mustard
1/4 tea. prepared mustard
8-slices thinly sliced ham
Mix everything but the bread and ham...if ham is damp pat dry. Then spread a heaping tab.  of the mix on the slice and spread, then roll the long way. Put in the freezer about 30 min so rolls get firm enough so when you cut them they don't squish   Cut into about 1/2 inch rounds
This should make about 32 rounds, providing you have no help and do not sample the goodies  
If you serve with bread try a little dab of seeded mustard or your favorite type of mustard.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 27, 2005)

This is worth a bump with Christmas parties and New Years coming up. We have lots of finger foods at this time of year.

What kind of bread do you use, kadesma? I bet crescents would be good.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This is worth a bump with Christmas parties and New Years coming up. We have lots of finger foods at this time of year.
> 
> What kind of bread do you use, kadesma? I bet crescents would be good.


Thanks Texas, didn't see this til just today, things have been wild around here...
I used a thin sourdough baguette and also that small cocktail pumpernickle...My daughter likes to stick a toothpick in them and then put them into a head of purple caggabe along with cubes of cheese...looks pretty and they go pretty fast this way.

kadesma


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yum, really sounds good.


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds pretty, too. I'll remember that idea, Kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Connie and Thumpershere, this is easy to do and it can be done ahead, which is really helpful when you're in a hurry or have a lot to do..I love the one my daughter thought of with the purple cabbage we just sat it on a silver tray and put a pretty long stemmed pink rose and some madenhair fern tied with see through lavender ribbon, it looked great but no mess to clean up after. 

kadesma


----------

